# PRS New Streams Opportunity



## Breve (Tuesday at 9:02 AM)

Spotted this opp run by PRS today. Open to PRS members over 18. Deadline 03.02.23

Are you a contemporary classical composer wanting to take your first steps in writing for film & TV? This is a unique opportunity for you.​We’re looking for four composers to take part in New Streams, an exciting new project created to open up the world of writing for screen.

The styles and sounds that make up film and TV soundtracks are becoming increasingly eclectic and many composers are already writing unique, emotive, and sonically rich pieces that have a huge amount of potential in these industries.

PRS for Music is delighted to partner with Riot Ensemble, Pusher and Chris Roe to offer composers the opportunity to adapt one of their existing https://www.prsformusic.com/c/supporting-composers/new-streams?utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=prsformusic# (works) for a film, TV and media brief, and gain valuable knowledge of the workings of this industry.

https://www.prsformusic.com/c/supporting-composers/new-streams?utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=prsformusic (Full info here)


----------

